# Has anyone saw any steel jumping yate's dam?



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I was up ther today and didn't see any steel trying to jumpp the dam. Didn;t even see any steel or here of any. Has anyone seen any trying to jump the dam? Sorry for so much post! but i need to know if the run is over!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I guess the water is not warm enough yet!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Stelmon, you do this every year. You say for weeks that nothing is happening and then you say you missed it and its over. Your right, the Clinton is peaked, but I saw 2 steelies in there yesterday (with a dude trying to snag them). There have not been a ton of them but just trickles of fish. So, get out there and don't try to internet guess when things are happening. Also, just because some guys say its not happening doesn't mean nada. In this fishery, 10% of the fishermen catch 90% of the fish.....


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

P.S. the water is over 50 degrees and I saw fish on redds when it was 42......


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

No,
NO one had been posting and I didn't se any fisherman that day so I just assumed the run was over. I dunno what is going on over there..Will try a few more time's


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

So has anyone seen any jump at all?


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Don't count on other fishermen to know when the run is happening


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

So, I can't ask then? Isn't that what this site is for anyways?


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I think Mickey is saying to get out and see for yourself. Check the water temp, see what others are catching, and what they are hitting. I went to Flatrock a couple times a week. Everyone said the run would be late, coming about one to two weeks ago.
I saw a lot of steelies caught two months ago, nothing two weeks ago. I guess it's over.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I KNOW I KNOW, what I have been saying is I have been out. I have not see a single steelie jump. I am not going to go out and there be nothing there. Remember, I can drive yet. I have been out numerous time's and I have not seen a single steelie jump the dam so I am wondering if the run was a couple day thing.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Believe me to, if i could drive, i would be out there everyday!!!!!


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Stelmon,

Is there a salmon run in the Clinton? Maybe you can have fall to look forward to or talk the DNR into stocking Skamania so you can fish this summer. Otherwise, grab a flyrod or ultra-lite tackle and try for some of those rainbows above the dam next week.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

NOt a bad Idea!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I wasn't trying to be mean or discourage asking, I was just saying that usually guys don't know didly.  I was asked several times last year (during one of the best runs ever) when I thought the run would come and I was thinking "it doesn't get any better than this". ( that line never get old)


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Mickey just wondering and still are. hey wooley, what kinda method would you recomend for a spin caster to fish the bow's. I would love to give it a shot if possible.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

To be honest, I haven't been fishing there in over a week. It has not been incredible for 2-3 weeks now. Very short peak this year (Well, more normal than last 2 years). I will venture out again and see what's goin on but I would dare to say its done.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I only use a fly rod so I can't give much advice about spin casting. The success I have seen is people with a rig with a no-snag sinker using yarn or mousies. One guy told me his friend kills them with hot-n-tots every year. I guess he has some holes and can see them on the reds. Not sure if he is hooking them legally.
Personally, I have been using dark nymphs, yarn eggs, and tried the Dr. Toms that Gunrod posted.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Bummer Mickey, i guess i'll do the same. Wooly, is that below the dam or above because why would you fish hot n tots above the dam where it is shallow>


Bummer, I didn't see a single steelie try the dam this year. Guess my time will come next year when i'll be able to drive, Yahooo


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

This was on the Huron. I don't know where he was fishing, "secret holes". I didn't see anyone fishing with hot-n-tots in Flatrock.


----------

